# DIY "FRENCHY" BACKGROUND step by step



## Guest (Mar 4, 2004)

Hi

these are pictures of my homebuilding backwall :wink:


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2004)

Thats awesome! Whats the brushing do?

Ryan


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2004)

Very Nice!
I love the texture that was left, and here I was trying to smooth it out flush.
Ryan, the brushing removes the extra coco, peat, ect. off the wall


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2004)

That Looks Great!!!!!
Did you leave drainage holes for the plant pots, or are they even needed?


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2004)

*Nice job!*

Very nice looking tank!

Have you ever used silicone instead of polyurethane for holding the coco to the background? Does the polyurethane work better?


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Very nice, came out great.


----------

